# The RS has had a chemical face peel



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I have started on lindas car and what a start, up and out this morning at 7 am to start work on the RS.
I was led into a false sence of security that it being a relatively new car I would only need to do some machine polishing on it and that would be it :roll: 
After a few days of ownership I gave it it's first wash ,it was then that I noticed the problem  Fallout, iron filings ...the whole car was covered in iron particles that where bonded to the paint work and going rusty... No amount of washing will remove this problem, and what about using clay on the car? If you are familiar with detailing clay you will know that it is designed to remove bonded surface contaminants, but what you may not be aware of is that it cannot remove ferrous compounds and sintered iron particulates that have migrated into the uppermost layer of paint (automotive paint is porous and thus can absorb contaminants in both solid and liquid forms) ... It is now time to bring out the big guns :? Acid... Yes syd is going to pore acid all over the new car [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] :roll: but not just any acid,CarPro Iron X
Being liquid-based, CarPro Iron X is able to access the pore structure of paint systems and remove both surface and sub-surface contamination quickly and efficiently. Once applied, it bonds to ferrous compounds and sintered iron particulates and reduces them to a water soluble complex which can then be easily rinsed away. This process can be seen to be working with the naked eye, as the initially transparent solution gradually turns purple as it progressively acquires freshly dissolved iron species. Although CarPro Iron X is water-based and pH balanced, it is strong enough to bleach clothing and should therefore be used with care. Also, it may not always be compatible with aftermarket paints used to perform SMART repairs - check with your SMART repairer if you are unsure.oh yes and it BLOODY STINKS
So the process, I first washed the car and dried it, then I split the car up into six sections, boot, bonnet, sides of the car x 2 then starting at the bonnet I sprayed iron x onto the paint it is a clear viscous liquid and covered well...did I say it 
BLOODY STINKS :lol: this was left for 5\6 mins to do it's work and then with an old sponge gently rub the area, luckily it is a slippy product and foamed up nice, I then left for another 2 mins then washed clean with water,this was repeated all round the car
Let the pictures do the talking (where ever there is a purple spot or purple liquid this is iron x reacting with the iron)
































































I told you it was bad  have a look at this (view in full screen)






So how did this happen ??? Well there a a few causes, but one of the main things is where the car is parked, at industrial plants that cut metal, commute to work and the car is left near the train station and the trains on the track throw filings into the air
Now the car is 100% de contaminated, after this process I used a clay bar on the car and it was clean
This is the product










And used in this










The iron x soap gel is a shampoo with a mild version of iron x so you can use it a couple of times a year

So for me this product is one of the best I have used...it dose what it says on the tin lol, and the next stage is the machine polishing

So do you think your car is clean  :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

For gods sake Syd is there no end to your car detailing talent. Good job but then what else would we expect from you mate.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought some IronX a while back (new version, supposed to smell better :lol: ) and must say its brilliant, didnt really believe all the sales patter I'd read but on using it its great, I use it on my wheels does a great job


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think I'd cack myself using that... :lol:

Where do you learn all this stuff?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

lol, least you dont scrimp with your cleaning products like you do with your baked beans.










good effort.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

GunnerGibson said:


> lol, least you dont scrimp with your cleaning products like you do with your baked beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: last time i got stick because of tins of shandy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

rusty m8 its just like you with your design work, you have a problem and learn how to fix it, i read a load of crap on the net about bits and bats, then sometimes i remember what i read solves the problem


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> i read a load of crap on the net about bits and bats, then sometimes i remember what i read solves the problem


Well you're a brave man, at least I have 'Undo'... :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Syd,do you use the iron x neat or dilute it?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice on Syd

Are you sure the iron fillings are not from a gentleman on here who use a cloaking device disguised as oil last weekend 

Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

davelincs said:


> Syd,do you use the iron x neat or dilute it?


its pre mixed m8, just use it as it is


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

unbelievable! 

You're a credit to the forum with all this info!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I read about this stuff on DW a few weeks back while looking for hard core wheel cleaners, it seems to be the business for removing all that caked on brake dust crap from wheels, in the test pics on DW the wheel went purple with all the iron being removed. Not for daily use but great for a spring clean etc. There were comments about it being safe for use on paint but noone had tried it and there was a lot of skepticism - well if it's good enough for you Syd then I guess that's that solved!

It's around £12.95 from clean your car and they're doing 20% extra free at the moment.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

badyaker said:


> I read about this stuff on DW a few weeks back while looking for hard core wheel cleaners, it seems to be the business for removing all that caked on brake dust crap from wheels, in the test pics on DW the wheel went purple with all the iron being removed. Not for daily use but great for a spring clean etc. There were comments about it being safe for use on paint but noone had tried it and there was a lot of skepticism - well if it's good enough for you Syd then I guess that's that solved!
> 
> It's around £12.95 from clean your car and they're doing 20% extra free at the moment.


Iron X is safe to use on paint. But don't let it dry out, to be on the safe side I treated a panel at a time, ie. Spray Iron X on a panel leave for about 3 mins, give it a wee rub and then rinse off.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Iron x working on mine


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

this stuff was discussed at a dodo training day, i don't think id be using it ... you need to be very careful with it and its best that you don't have any smart repairs


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

^^
Only if it is a poor smart repair. This stuff is neutral on the PH scale, and is safe on all paint types, but not chrome..

It works by opening the pours of the paint and dissolving any iron content, then when rinsed the pours re close and job done..

It stinks to high heaven, and if you don't rinse your wash area down, it will start to smell like cabbages..

Nice work there Syd. I still need to thank you for the FK you gave me, bloody great stuff. I will repay when I next see you ..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Dooka I did a bit of a test over the weekend, I had an old chrome badge and I put some iron x in a jar and left the badge in it for 2 days and it had no affect.


----------

